# Tips for submitting your Partner Visa application ONLINE



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

I posted this some time ago but I'm reposting it as I see there are a lot of new people on the forum, and many of you have the same concerns.

We had read a lot about the Partner Visa on this forum, the Immi website and various other blogs before we started our application but none of those posts dealt with the Online application process which is still quite new. So I thought I'd give some tips.

[NOTE: we submitted a Defacto Partner Visa application from outside Australia - i.e. visa Subclass 309/100 - so some of these details and forms I mention might be different to yours]

The way the online submission works is:
- You create an Immi Account. 
The immi account is free and takes 2 mins to open. You will get a TRN number. 
- Fill in your forms online.
- Pay online via credit card.
- You get an acknowledgement email immediately after payment. 
- The email above opens a new section in your ImmiAccount that enables you to start submitting your Evidence documents online. 
- Attach your Evidence docs. *You do not have to submit your evidence at the same time as your form! You have several weeks to do this! *

All online 'Proof' documents have to be colour-scans, J-pegs format and less than 500kb otherwise the system doesn't accept them. Setting your DPI to 96 when saving is a help to reduce document size. Some places in the Immi website say that you have submit certified copies and some say you just have to scan in the original documents, so it was a bit contradictory. We scanned our certified copies and attached them.

*Here are my tips: *

1. *Consider applying for your Criminal Checks (ie Police Clearance/Penal Certificate - whatever your country calls it) NOW*. You don't actually need to submit them when you submit your form. And, if you are applying outside Australia you may need one for BOTH partners as you each need them for any country that you have lived in for more than 12 months in the last 10 years. Just remember that criminal checks are only valid for a year and must be valid when you actually enter Australia, so it's tricky to get the timing right. In our country they're pretty cheap so we took the risk that we might have to redo them. However you can use the Timelines section on the right-hand-side of this page to check up how long other visas from your country take to get processed and judge when to apply for - and submit - your Crim Checks.
*The medical examinations* are not such a big issue as the new online process only requires you to provide proof that you have booked a check, you don't have to actually do the check-up before submitting an application - and it guides through exactly how and where to make a booking.

2. *Print out paper versions of your forms* by downloading them from the Immi website and use them as a guide to start collecting the information you need. Once you have everything you can simply 'data-capture' your information onto your online application. The reason for this is that the online forms are not indexed - ie to get to Page 8, you need to click "Next" at the bottom of pages 1 to 7 in order to get there. Many of the forms are more than twenty pages.  This requires each page to load, then go onto the next one. With the website instability and slowness, trying to log in and get back to the place you were at previously is VERY time-consuming, so try and do it all in one go.

3. *Bookmark the login page for your ImmiAccount.* The link to create an ImmiAccount is in the Immi website but it's not easy to find - or possibly we're just idiots  . The best way to find it was to Google ImmiAccount, it always comes up first. We probably did this a hundred times before we eventually bookmarked it. You need to keep coming back to your forms to your account to submit more info so you need to find the login page - rather bookmark it now.

4. *WRITE DOWN your password!* Or store it in your computer by clicking "remember this password" as soon as you create the account. You will need it regularly and their Forgot My Password function is NOT simple or quick to respond.

5. *Click their SAVE button after every page or section.* We found the website was quite slow and highly unstable with pages often freezing or closing by themselves and then the information we had added wasn't stored. These glitches will probably get sorted out eventually but until then &#8230; SAVE !! It took us TWELVE HOURS to fill in Form 40SP due to website issues so you need to have patience.

6. *There is NO online support.* The Immi website has an FAQ section but NO support if you are getting error messages or anything else odd. We spent hours searching the Immi website for a support desk so let me save you the time. If one of your pages gets an error message when submitting a page - and we encountered several - try re-typing information, deleting or closing the page and trying again etc.

7. Your partner cannot submit their form until you have submitted your entire form. There was a section in one of their guides that made us think that we could each complete our own forms at the same time. So we had both created Immi Accounts and were each completing our forms. However my set of forms kept kicking out a frustrating "data cannot be verified, please check information" error message whenever I tried to submit it. Eventually once my partner had submitted her forms, mine were able to submit. We realised that the applications are electronically linked and the system would not accept the other set of forms until the Applicant had submitted theirs.

8. Something which we hadn't seen mentioned on ANY other blogpost is that *the online form asks for ALL your relatives date of birth, marital status AND wedding dates!!* (it specifies siblings, step-siblings, siblings-in law, parents, step-parents and children but not in-laws, grandparents, aunts, uncles) If they are deceased, you need to fill in their date of passing. We thought we had small families until we started adding step-siblings and siblings-in-law! Although we knew most of our families birthdays, it took us several days to contact everyone and get them to send us their wedding dates, then when were filling in our applications, we landed up trying to find their various texts, emails and voicemails replies. Nightmare! So start contacting them now and keep a record of their dates on your paper forms as they come in.

9. Another question, which we hadn't seen anyone else write about, asks for *both partners to give details of their past De Facto relationships*. This includes birthdays of your ex's, as well as as the dates you got together and broke up! If you think you has several "uhmm&#8230;?" moments when you tried to remember your and your current partners dates, just wait til you have to remember 'that bastard that kissed my best friend in 2002's birthday!!  Make sure you WRITE these dates down as you have to fill them in on both partners forms. The online process doesn't allow you to be vague here, it requires DAY, Month and YEAR for every ex. We landed up having to estimate a lot of these dates, particularly as we aren't friends with some of our exes on Facebook and couldn't really remember their birthdays, let alone the dates we broke up. Then two days later when fill in in the Sponsors forms, we realised we had forgotten what we had estimated and will have inconsistancies between the two forms.  Although Im sure a sympathetic CO would understand this at interview, it makes be very uncomfortable to have discrepancies.

10. Be organised, have patience and persevere!

Good Luck!


----------



## rainman8 (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks very much, it is very helpful.

Do even sponsors, the Australian citizens, need to get police and medical checks from the country of the applicant? Would there be a problem that I bave only had Residency here in Italy for 6 months now but been living here for 4 years? Do you go to the police for this?

I am planning on leaving 2 months after we submit the application, there is nothing I would have to come back for?


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

rainman8 said:


> Thanks very much, it is very helpful. Do even sponsors, the Australian citizens, need to get police and medical checks from the country of the applicant? Would there be a problem that I bave only had Residency here in Italy for 6 months now but been living here for 4 years? Do you go to the police for this? I am planning on leaving 2 months after we submit the application, there is nothing I would have to come back for?


The sponsor (permanent resident or citizen) is only required to submit a PCC when a child under the age of 18 years is included in the partner visa application. 
No Medicals required either.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

I just want to say two things!

1. Please be careful with how long you take to upload your evidence. Realistically you shouldn't be spending 1-2 months uploading evidence (SOME embassy's say you have 28 days but it depends on the embassy).

Yes there is a chance that they may not look at your application for some time but IMMI are also within their right to reject your application based on the evidence you have uploaded WITHOUT contacting you to ask for further details. 

So try to make sure you have most of your evidence ready to go and that you aren't waiting on a great deal.

2. I didn't include ANY details of my ex's. I had two long term relationships where I spent 4 years with one partner and 2 with the other. But I never considered us defacto - we didn't live together, we didn't share finances - we didin't do anything that IMMI considers to be a defacto relationship. So I didn't provide any details. They don't care about boyfriends and girlfriends.

Great post Lizbee


----------



## ernest1 (Nov 25, 2014)

I submit my application offshore a month ago and I didn't book any thing for my medical check.

So according to post , do I have to book a date for my medical ? I was waiting for assigned CO first .


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

ernest1 said:


> I submit my application offshore a month ago and I didn't book any thing for my medical check.
> 
> So according to post , do I have to book a date for my medical ? I was waiting for assigned CO first .


It depends on the embassy.

Where did you apply for your partner visa? A lot of embassy's these days specifically ask you NOT to apply for your medical until asked.

If that is the case with the embassy you applied from, you can just wait until they contact you to do anything further.


----------



## kwonsie (Aug 30, 2013)

Why does the immigration need all relatives data?
do we only write details of our relatives in a certain circumstance?
or is it compulsory?


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

kwonsie said:


> Why does the immigration need all relatives data?
> do we only write details of our relatives in a certain circumstance?
> or is it compulsory?


I don't know why they need it, on the 309/100 visa it was a section of the required Form 47SP (or 40SP - I can't remember which now) so I guess it's compulsory.


----------



## Scotty P (May 27, 2013)

"All online ‘Proof’ documents have to be colour-scans, J-pegs format and less than 500kb"

Just wanted to correct this statement, i can't speak for the 309/100 visa but for the 820 you can scan all documents to PDF and file size is a maximum limit of 5mb which is 5000kb However a lot has changed recently for example as many of us know, but for those that don't there is a 60 file size limit to your entire application. Don't go scanning individual document, try to consolidate your documents, ie scan all forms of ID in the one document or anything relating to finance in the one PDF file.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

LizBee said:


> I don't know why they need it, on the 309/100 visa it was a section of the required Form 47SP (or 40SP - I can't remember which now) so I guess it's compulsory.


It's to help prove your identity and for security checks I believe


----------



## ernest1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Engaus said:


> It depends on the embassy.
> 
> Where did you apply for your partner visa? A lot of embassy's these days specifically ask you NOT to apply for your medical until asked.
> 
> If that is the case with the embassy you applied from, you can just wait until they contact you to do anything further.


After I wrote this , I had a email from my embassy , saying this ;

" Please go and do your medicals at your earliest convenience. Everything else on your application has been finalized. "

Is it something positive ? Anyone had a similar message to this ?

I'll do my medicals asap.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Absolutely it's positive. Once you have done the medical you should receive a grant soon after 

I might add that I use the term "soon" quite loosely. It may still take a few months or longer give you have only recently applied for the partner visa.


----------



## ernest1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Engaus said:


> Absolutely it's positive. Once you have done the medical you should receive a grant soon after
> 
> I might add that I use the term "soon" quite loosely. It may still take a few months or longer give you have only recently applied for the partner visa.


Thank you for your quick and helpful replies, Engaus.

I'm so happy it's a positive respond, It's okay for me if it takes bit longer as I'm holding a tourist visa atm and I will be visiting my partner soon. The seperation didn't become so difficult yet 

Also I organised health check and print the refferal letter for it and it shows in the details that I applied for permanent spouse visa (100) . But I applied for 309. Do you remember yours was same by any chance ? Because I know they woudnt grant me 100 straight away as we were in a de facto relationship 35 months before the application lodged.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Well technically you have applied for the permanent visa. The 309 is just the first stage of receiving the 100! That's why it's often referred to as applying for the 309/100.
You also don't have to have a medical for the permanent 100 because it's done in the temporary visa stage (offshore 309 or onshore 820)


----------



## ernest1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Engaus said:


> Well technically you have applied for the permanent visa. The 309 is just the first stage of receiving the 100! That's why it's often referred to as applying for the 309/100.
> You also don't have to have a medical for the permanent 100 because it's done in the temporary visa stage (offshore 309 or onshore 820)


Okay than.

Visa type: 100 ( spouse permanent visa )
It says. That's why I was confused because I coudnt see 309. But whatever, I guess I'm trying to find little problems.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

ernest1 said:


> Thank you for your quick and helpful replies, Engaus. I'm so happy it's a positive respond, It's okay for me if it takes bit longer as I'm holding a tourist visa atm and I will be visiting my partner soon. The seperation didn't become so difficult yet  Also I organised health check and print the refferal letter for it and it shows in the details that I applied for permanent spouse visa (100) . But I applied for 309. Do you remember yours was same by any chance ? Because I know they woudnt grant me 100 straight away as we were in a de facto relationship 35 months before the application lodged.


Hey ernest,

Congratulations on hearing something from your embassy  that is surely a positive sign.

The requirement for an applicant to be granted a subclass 100 without having to wait for 2 years since the date of initial application is if the applicant has been in a relationship with their partner for 3 years-36 months or more without having a child from the relationship or 2 years- 24 months or more if there is a child from the relationship at the time of application.

This is mentioned in the partner migration booklet. Sorry I forgot what page it was 

My eMedical referral letter also read subclass 100 in the visa type section. 
Hope this helps and wish you a timely visa grant.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh and I forgot to mention, great post LizBee 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Donkey (Feb 3, 2014)

What we did when we didn't know a marriage date or a step-siblings birthday we just filled it out as January the first 1900. Pretty sure I've read somewhere that that is alright to do. My partner has heaps of half and step siblings that he doesn't keep in touch with.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Liz - there actually is an Online Application Overview I posted already. It's linked under "Partner Visa Wait Times & Resources" at the top of the forum.

http://www.australiaforum.com/565833-post6.html

As Engaus says, as far as exes go, you're only being asked for details of those you lived with and shared finances with, so for many of us that's not a lot of people, lol. And as has been said, the sponsor only needs police checks if there is a minor child involved (and even then, only if that child is not his/hers biologically).


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh, and documents don't need certification (except for the Forms 888 from friends/family and possibly the accompanying copies of their IDs). And the system also accepts PDFs.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

And as Engaus said, you definitely should NOT spend 'several weeks' uploading your evidence! You can never be sure when they're going to look at it, and if they decide you don't have enough evidence, they CAN just deny your application. They're not REQUIRED to contact you and ask for more info (though they usually do that). 

And for most people, it's not the best idea to submit the police checks with the application. The first thing I would do is to find out how long police checks are taking from your country, and how long your embassy typically takes to process partner visa applications. Police checks are only valid for one year. So time your ordering of them so you get them BEFORE your embassy should be done processing your application, but also late enough so that they won't be over a year old when your visa is due to be granted. 

For most people, this means waiting at least a couple of months into the process.


----------



## rainman8 (Oct 19, 2014)

LizBee said:


> I don't know why they need it, on the 309/100 visa it was a section of the required Form 47SP (or 40SP - I can't remember which now) so I guess it's compulsory.


I don't think the 309 requires you to give details on any extended family members though unless I haven't got there yet, it says:

"Applicant's Immediate Family Members

Does the applicant have any parents, siblings or children including those that are deceased?"


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

rainman8 said:


> I don't think the 309 requires you to give details on any extended family members though unless I haven't got there yet, it says:
> 
> "Applicant's Immediate Family Members
> 
> Does the applicant have any parents, siblings or children including those that are deceased?"


Can you clarify?

You say that you aren't up to that part yet but then say "its says":

"Applicant's Immediate Family Members

Does the applicant have any parents, siblings or children including those that are deceased?"

That is where you would put all the details of your parents and siblings etc.

309 + 820 both need to fill in the same form so it will ask you for the details at some point.


----------



## rainman8 (Oct 19, 2014)

Engaus said:


> Can you clarify?
> 
> You say that you aren't up to that part yet but then say "its says":
> 
> ...


Sure, sorry.

I am up to the apllicants application and I am up to where we need to fill out the DEVELOPMENT OF RELATIONSHIP, NATURE OF RELATIONSHIP etc etc. I can't go on any further until I have filled that out and I know you need to submit the first application before you can have access to the sponsor application. I am assuming they are referring to the question I copied and pasted above, "Applicant's Immediate Family Members" but I was just informing you that I haven't seen the entire application yet and maybe it requires further details on extended family somewhere else.

Is that clearer???  I'm not very articulate.


----------



## SerendipitousNomads (Jan 5, 2015)

Excellent original post! I wish I'd seen this before I started! Hahaha. It's been mentioned before, but yes the 5mb file limit can be limiting to say the least. Hold off on uploading things until you have a set list of all your documents. I ended up using 2 of the allocated 60 uploads for 2 pages of one document, rather than consolidating them into one 

Also to note on the issue of having mismatched dates on each of your applications... It is possible to view your application after you have submitted it, so to ensure the dates match up, make sure to check the dates in your partner's application first.





LizBee said:


> I posted this some time ago but I'm reposting it as I see there are a lot of new people on the forum, and many of you have the same concerns.
> 
> We had read a lot about the Partner Visa on this forum, the Immi website and various other blogs before we started our application but none of those posts dealt with the Online application process which is still quite new. So I thought I'd give some tips.
> 
> ...


----------



## NiallC33 (Feb 3, 2014)

great thread lizbee

was reading your timeline, how did you get granted the visa so fast ?


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

ok haha gotcha!

You will need to fill it in at some point. The application should definitely not be any different.

I know I had to provide my family details as a sponsor on the online sponsor form and my partner had to do the same on the applicants form. I can't remember at what stage of the application this was - plus I filled mine in online close to a year ago so it may have changed since!


----------



## rosabear (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey, quick question. We've used up the 60 docs allowance for the applicant's account so is it okay if we upload my partner's police checks to my (the sponsor's) account as there is still space left? And obviously make a note of it for our CO. Thank you!


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

I think it's ok, I just uploaded my police check into my partner's (sponsor) section like 5 minutes ago 
What do you mean by making a note of it for your CO?


----------



## rosabear (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey, I just meant that I'll email her to tell her where the checks are just to confirm she gets them. Thank you!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Rosa - it's fine to upload them either place. No need to notify them about it as long as it's there.  I would only notify the CO if she has already specifically emailed you and asked for them - if that had already happened, THEN I'd send her an email and let her know where they were. Otherwise... just upload them. They check in both places.


----------



## rosabear (Aug 14, 2014)

Good to know, thankyou!


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah I haven't notified anyone either...but I don't even know if I have a case officer yet, I assume so but I don't have any contact details.


----------



## virginiap (Nov 21, 2014)

I wanted to submit an additional declaration for my relationship statements ( I have already written on those boxes online), but I just wanted to know whether they had to be witnessed by anyone, or certified by one of the people on that list?


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

Only if you've used the statutory declaration form. If you've just written it on normal paper then you only need to sign it. No witnessing or certifying necessary.


----------



## crolladx (Apr 4, 2014)

hope you all dont mind i join in the conversation as well, got a question i would like to ask as well save me posting a similar thread lol

you know when we do the 820/801 online process.
i have read CG posted the ONLINE step guide how to do the whole application. However something i want to clarify is with doing the application
firstly is regarding to the payment to this application.

when we start the application for the partner visa 820/801 we clicked on New Application and select Migration to Australia by a partner(even tho we both are onshore yeh?) im hopping it should be since its the only form to use regardless the applicant is offshore or onshore lol afterwards answer the heaps of ton of question then pay then start uploading all the evidence list for the application section.

while you pay and completed uploading you have a TRN number which you need to use for the sponsor to start a new application which link the 2 application together i assume? and repeat the same step as above, then get to the section of evidence and finish, do we Pay again? 

sorry if im making it confusing i just want to know, do we have to split pay the application for first application then sponsor pay his one when he gets to his application and hit pay then get to the evidence list? or is it a FULL $6890 something you pay at the first application before you even do the sponsor one? hope im making sense.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

when we start the application for the partner visa 820/801 we clicked on New Application and select Migration to Australia by a partner(even tho we both are onshore yeh?) im hopping it should be since its the only form to use regardless the applicant is offshore or onshore lol afterwards answer the heaps of ton of question then pay then start uploading all the evidence list for the application section. Yes this is correct. You might be in Australia at the moment but you haven't "migrated" yet - that's why you are doing the partner visa 

sorry if im making it confusing i just want to know, do we have to split pay the application for first application then sponsor pay his one when he gets to his application and hit pay then get to the evidence list? or is it a FULL $6890 something you pay at the first application before you even do the sponsor one? hope im making sense. Once you complete the *applicants *form you will be asked to pay in full. Then you move onto completing the sponsor form. You don't pay twice or split the application fee between the two applications.


----------



## crolladx (Apr 4, 2014)

my god Engaus, you are soo fast in responding! lolll
but thank you life saver here lol 



> In both applications, during all the questions you're answering, there will be a serious of five text boxes where you enter text about your relationship - finances, social context of the relationship, history of the relationship, etc. etc. Each one of you needs to write these in your own words. If you don't have enough space, you can also write your statements separately and upload them, and just write "see uploaded document called ___.pdf" in each of these boxes.


 from CG POST

i guess that still applies yeah? coz we decided not going to use those 5 boxes instead we wrote ours on msword and printed it and we initial and signed every page, which has all those topic question boxes asked for. One from myself as sponsor and my wifey one as well which i will do exactly what CG mention, and just type in all of those 5 text boxes, please refer to document file _____.pdf yeah?


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

crolladx said:


> i guess that still applies yeah? coz we decided not going to use those 5 boxes instead we wrote ours on msword and printed it and we initial and signed every page, which has all those topic question boxes asked for. One from myself as sponsor and my wifey one as well which i will do exactly what CG mention, and just type in all of those 5 text boxes, please refer to document file _____.pdf yeah?


That sounds perfect and it what my partner and I also did


----------



## crolladx (Apr 4, 2014)

Sorry feel so bad i keep asking tons of questions, hope you all don't mind. totally forgot to ask one thing,

*Relation to Compressing:*
I know there is a limit of PDF file which based on 5MB and Jpeg 500kb since every documents ill be uploading will be PDF.

What i did was, since some pdf files are over like 6-7MB i compress it down to ebook Quality of 150 DPI rather than 300DPI. would it still be legit enough for the CO to accept the quality? coz after i compress some of my files that are 6MB, it has drop the size down to 1.6MB which is MASSIVE drop in sizes lol just want to double check.

*Relation to multiple uploading under each heading:*
also with uploading, can i upload multiple files into each section? or do their only accept 1 pdf per category so i can start to organise my pdf files properly before starting.

for example, im hoping that it would be like this


Evidence of Relationship: <uploaded a ___.pdf> click on submit, then file then will be uploaded and i can click on upload again for another _____.pdf which goes to that section as well until all my relationship evidence has been upload to that heading.

888 Evidence : i have like over 5x copies of this that didnt combine into 1x single 888 so i have to upload 5 times into this section would it allow me to do that? or would i need to combine all my 888 forms into 1 single 888.pdf


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

crolladx said:


> What i did was, since some pdf files are over like 6-7MB i compress it down to ebook Quality of 150 DPI rather than 300DPI. would it still be legit enough for the CO to accept the quality? coz after i compress some of my files that are 6MB, it has drop the size down to 1.6MB which is MASSIVE drop in sizes lol just want to double check.


I just used pdfcompress and used whatever came out there...I mean I guess if you're still able to read it properly I don't see why it would be a problem for the CO. 


> [*]888 Evidence : i have like over 5x copies of this that didnt combine into 1x single 888 so i have to upload 5 times into this section would it allow me to do that? or would i need to combine all my 888 forms into 1 single 888.pdf


Yes, you can of course upload more than one document per category, I uploaded 4 separate form 888's for example. You might want to combine them though given the limit of 60 documents. 
When I first applied I was unaware of that limit.


----------



## crolladx (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you kindly Starlight,
awesome, yeah i use pdf compress as well, its still readable very clearly just only when you start to zoom in close to 170% it start to blur compare to the 300DPI which was Super clear lol p.s i think preparing this partner visa is starting to turn me into a picky and fussy person wondering this this will be okay or that will be okay if i do this? hahaha 

with upload, good thought so. thats good then! yeah 60 file limitation should be fine, im going to spend the whole day today organising all the files into 1 pdf if i can and see how much total of pdf files i have since i wont be using JPEG files lol but thank you once again


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

NiallC33 said:


> great thread lizbee
> Was reading your timeline, how did you get granted the visa so fast ?


Hi Niall
We have no idea why our processing time was so quick! We'd like to think that we submitted well-labelled documents that made it quick for our CO to evaluate, but I suspect it may have had more to do with the fact that there aren't very many people moving from South Africa to Australia, so the embassy in Pretoria isn't very busy.  
B


----------



## crolladx (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello just wondering if anyone could assist me with getting a copy of our messages, me and my wife before when we first dated back in 2013 - present the point we are married now, i realize when i back up my iphone it shows that i have over thousand and thousands of messages, however i cant seem to scroll to the beginning as it could literally takes Hoursss, is there better way we can easily go back to the first message time, when we first send a message to each other in order to get a snap shot of that? coz i know imessage has label of times stamp etc 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sabana (Jul 12, 2016)

*compressing pdf's*

Hi everyone

Could someone please confirm that we are able to compress our files? On the immi website it says that they don't accept compressed files. "We do not accept files that have been compressed. A compressed file is a container for documents, programs or other files that have been packaged together and reduced in size." I am not allowed to post the link but you can google.

Is the pdf compress some of you mentioned earlier something they accept?I know you were able to upload but did they accept it in the end?

Another thing that I would like to mention in regards to the actual online process:

I have seen people saying that you don't need to submit the sponsorship form 40SP as it now is part of the application. Not sure if I understood that correctly but you still have to go through the 40SP online application in order to have a completed application even though the entire exact same part has already been asked in the applicant's part.

It also asked for both forms (40 and 47) to be uploaded. I am not sure if we will print them out and do that but I keep it as an option to fulfil whatever they ask for should we have some uploads left at the end.

Some said that you do not have to mention every relationship that you had until you met your current partner. This not correct. The question asks: "Has the sponsor/applicant been in any previous relationships with persons other than the applicant/sponsor?"
When you click on the question mark it clearly says to put down everyone you have ever had a relationship with including defacto. This means that you have to mention all relationships, not just the ones you were defacto with as to the department's definition. This may be new now.

Some have also recommended printing and filling in the paper application first and use it as a guide when doing the online application. I found this advice was a waste of time for us. The online version is a lot(!) more comprehensive than the paper one. E.g. on paper you only have to give Month and Year in the questions to countries lived or visited. I actually sat down and wrote out all month and years of the places I lived and visited just to find out that I had to look them up all again to hopefully find out the days. 
The questions are more detailed as well. I found the best advice was to fill it all in, fill in 'fake' details for the questions you don't know right now (eg date as 01/01/1900, put some words in text boxes), mark all the ones you didn't know on a separate sheet of paper (so you won't forget to change the dates later on) go through all questions till the end and click on the print button. It will give you a nice list of all questions, you can go off that and keep it for your records (handy for dates etc your partner might need for their sponsorship form).

Good luck to everyone and congrats to those who succeeded.


----------



## Jayson (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi everyone

On page 17 of partner visa 309 for applicant it says 

*Date the applicant became engaged to the sponsor?

*Give details of the location? 

*Date of intended marriage.
when I add our marriage date say 17 of Jan 2012 it comes up with notification in the box 
('Date of intended marriage' must be today or in the future).

We did not get engaged and got married after few months. Can you guys help to to answer those questions. Looks like to me I am filling the wrong application. Can you guys correct if I am doing the wrong app?

Thanks


----------



## 54618 (Jul 25, 2016)

Just wondering do we really need to include aunties and uncles marriage dates? A lot of my family I barely speak to anymore will parents and step parents do?


----------



## kel (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi LizBee,

great advice and thanks for sharing. We began the online application process last night. My fiancee hasn't finished her application yet and I was there frustrated that my form had the errors. It was only after an hour of searching online that I found the error message was occurring because her form wasn't submitted! Very frustrating. I hope that you guys are all sorted now. Thanks again.

Kel


----------



## robyn92 (Sep 23, 2016)

*'immediate family' confusion*

So desperate to get this application in but I've been stuck on the same things for months now and keep putting it off.

I've trawled a lot of forums and can't seem to find a clear answer for this.

On the online application, on page 16/26 it asks if you have any immediate family members- I have a dad, step mum, brother and sister-in-law. I also have a deceased mum and brother.

When adding in their details it asks for relationship status. My mum was married to my dad when she died so what on earth am I meant to say? Seems absurd to put married when my dad is now re-married.. I don't know, it all seems weird.

Don't even get me started on the immigration status option- none of my family have any links to Australia and neither do they plan to so do I just put 'other'??

And then for my partner's, he has a half-brother who his mum put up for adoption when she had him and who has only just come back into their lives. Do we have to add his and his wife's details too? Seems really weird to have to ask them that.

I recall reading somewhere that you only fill this out if they are your dependents (because the DIPB website's definition of immediate family is dependent children or family who resides in your residence) and this doesn't apply to any of our family.

HELP!


----------



## hotdawg (Jun 24, 2016)

Becky26 said:


> The sponsor (permanent resident or citizen) is only required to submit a PCC when a child under the age of 18 years is included in the partner visa application.
> No Medicals required either.
> 
> I read that also on the DIBP Website. Sponsor does not have to provide police report from overseas country unless child under 16 is included in the application.


----------



## hotdawg (Jun 24, 2016)

robyn92 said:


> So desperate to get this application in but I've been stuck on the same things for months now and keep putting it off.
> 
> I've trawled a lot of forums and can't seem to find a clear answer for this.
> 
> ...


 I'm going through this application at the moment also and came to that part. I just put my wifes immediate family which are her sisters. Immediate family are not in laws in my opinion although in the drop down menu for those sections it does have brother in-law and sister in law as an option. I think you only put them down if you are close to them. Don't think it really matters does it? I didnt put nephews or nieces also.


----------



## hotdawg (Jun 24, 2016)

I haven't come to the section where they ask for previous relationship details. Surely there would be no need to list all your ex's. How the hell are they going to know who you were dating or sleeping with? Really..
The only thing would be if the ex was previously a sponsor or sponsored someone, then it would be advisable to put it down.
The exception of course would be DeFacto relationships with joint names in property, bank etc..


----------



## Vicky11 (Sep 7, 2016)

sabana said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Could someone please confirm that we are able to compress our files? On the immi website it says that they don't accept compressed files. "We do not accept files that have been compressed. A compressed file is a container for documents, programs or other files that have been packaged together and reduced in size." I am not allowed to post the link but you can google.
> 
> Hi, I do compressing files,I think they mean the zip file which is also compressed


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Vicky11 said:


> sabana said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone
> ...


----------



## Vicky11 (Sep 7, 2016)

robyn92 said:


> So desperate to get this application in but I've been stuck on the same things for months now and keep putting it off.
> 
> I've trawled a lot of forums and can't seem to find a clear answer for this.
> 
> ...


Hi , I think your mum is deceased, your dad is married(now count),other family put other when they are have nothing to do with Australia,(I did the same).And I think add the half brother too, just some date of birth or similar and his status...not everywhere they are asking to do it. There are similar questions, somewhere asking more details somewhere not.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

The weird thing for me is that I was adopted by my uncle (birth mom's brother). But, I am in contact with my birth mother. And, I have 2 half brothers from her. I just listed my adopted Dad, adopted Mother (though I have no contact with her anymore, my dad is deceased), my brother who was adopted with me, and my adopted sister. Do I need to include my half brothers and my biological mother? She's not on my birth certificate...so would be an "aunt" for legal purposes. Its all so weird and was just going to leave them off.

Suggestions?


----------



## hotdawg (Jun 24, 2016)

Yes that's a bit weird and complex. I thought it was bad enough having to put in-laws.I think they want to know that stuff in case in the future they also apply for visa's and there are always questions relating if anyone has any family in Australia. They will trace it and link it up somehow. So like if your sister in law wanted to apply for a visa in future, they would ask questions why the sister in law wasn't mentioned in previous applications, or maybe not so much sister in law but more immediate family members.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

hotdawg said:


> Yes that's a bit weird and complex. I thought it was bad enough having to put in-laws.I think they want to know that stuff in case in the future they also apply for visa's and there are always questions relating if anyone has any family in Australia. They will trace it and link it up somehow. So like if your sister in law wanted to apply for a visa in future, they would ask questions why the sister in law wasn't mentioned in previous applications, or maybe not so much sister in law but more immediate family members.


Ugh, yea, I guess you are right. I'll have to put in an explanation that I was adopted then...to explain the half brothers with a different mum/dad. Thanks!


----------



## robyn92 (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I've decided to fill it all in anyway, I'd rather be safe than sorry. Unfortunately you can't leave anything out on the online application so I have to add marriage dates for anyone I add, including those that are deceased. Still think it's absolutely bizarre... but there are a lot of things that are bizarre about this applications!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Including the price + credit card fee.

OCTOBER 20, 2015 Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull has declared that the fee charged at the cash register for using a credit card must be no more than the merchant’s cost of processing the transaction — typically a mere 0.5 per cent.

From 10 September 2016, the Department implemented a surcharge of one per cent for all payments made online through PayPal.
PayPal is available to clients all over the world and can be linked to bank accounts, credit cards or debit cards. PayPal has the advantage of accepting credit card types not currently supported through departmental systems such as Union Pay and Discovery Card.

The credit card surcharge rates have also been reviewed. From 10 September 2016, the Department implemented the revised credit card surcharge rates for payments of visa application charges, nomination & sponsorship fees and citizenship fees. The changes are explained in the table below:
Revised surcharges
Type Old charges New charges
MasterCard/Visa 1.08% 0.98%
AMEX/JCB 1.99% 1.4%
Diners 2.92% 1.99%


----------



## Barron91 (Nov 6, 2016)

ampk said:


> Including the price + credit card fee.
> 
> OCTOBER 20, 2015 Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull has declared that the fee charged at the cash register for using a credit card must be no more than the merchant's cost of processing the transaction - typically a mere 0.5 per cent.
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm about to submit my Partner Visa. I will be paying by debit card yet it is stating that I have a surcharge to pay. Why does it do this?

It states that the surcharge applies to credit cards and PayPal but you can only select "debit/credit card" in order to pay by debit card.

Is there any way around this or am I stuck paying an additional fee?

Thanks


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I think Bpay transfer is now possible with no surcharge (application received after payment received into DIBP account a few days later) but have no idea the process.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Barron91 said:


> Hi, I'm about to submit my Partner Visa. I will be paying by debit card yet it is stating that I have a surcharge to pay. Why does it do this?
> 
> It states that the surcharge applies to credit cards and PayPal but you can only select "debit/credit card" in order to pay by debit card.
> 
> ...


I get the feeling that they cannot differentiate between credit and debit cards now. They are almost all Visa or Mastercard.

These two statements are a bit contradictory.



> Debit cards surcharges have been reduced from 12 to 8 cents per transaction, surcharges on regular credit cards have been capped at 0.5 per cent, and 0.8 per cent for premium Visa and MasterCards.





> MasterCard and Visa credit may cost many merchants up to 1-1½ per cent. And it is not unusual for merchants to pay 2-3 per cent for an American Express card payment.


----------



## ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

Barron91 said:


> Hi, I'm about to submit my Partner Visa. I will be paying by debit card yet it is stating that I have a surcharge to pay. Why does it do this?
> 
> It states that the surcharge applies to credit cards and PayPal but you can only select "debit/credit card" in order to pay by debit card.
> 
> ...


I paid with BPay and there is no surcharge, however I assume you need an Australian bank account for this (sorry, not sure if you are applying on- or off-shore).


----------



## Barron91 (Nov 6, 2016)

ninja said:


> I paid with BPay and there is no surcharge, however I assume you need an Australian bank account for this (sorry, not sure if you are applying on- or off-shore).


Applying off-shore as I'm a UK resident. Seems strange that they only state a charge for credit and PayPal but then include the charge for a debit too.


----------



## Annasti572 (Oct 19, 2016)

*Form 40SP & 47SP*



sabana said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Could someone please confirm that we are able to compress our files? On the immi website it says that they don't accept compressed files. "We do not accept files that have been compressed. A compressed file is a container for documents, programs or other files that have been packaged together and reduced in size." I am not allowed to post the link but you can google.
> 
> ...


=====================
Hi,

Would you mind to share your experience. I plan to submit my online application tomorrow, feel a bit worry with the submission.
So, even we have fill the 40SP & 47SP online, do we still need to print, sign and attached it ?

My husband's mother was passed away in 2002 and nobody knows the date of her passing because she passed away after his parents divorced and nobody remember her birthday as well. how do I fill in her DOB and deceased date ?

Currently I have only 1 Statutory declaration Form 888 from Australian. We still waiting for his father to write which He will only coming to visit us January next year. He is computer illiterate so We can not send anything by e-mail. Will I still can go to the online application process with 1 stat declaration and others upload later during the process ?

Thank you,
Anna


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

So, even we have fill the 40SP & 47SP online, do we still need to print, sign and attached it ?

* No, but it is handy to print and fill it, rather than answer off top of head - There are a few extra dates you need online + 4 written questions about relationship.

My husband's mother was passed away in 2002 and nobody knows the date of her passing because she passed away after his parents divorced and nobody remember her birthday as well. how do I fill in her DOB and deceased date ?

* put your best guess and make a note of this and all other things for Case Officer explaining the reasons - then up load this (I called it notes for Case Officer).

Currently I have only 1 Statutory declaration Form 888 from Australian. We still waiting for his father to write which He will only coming to visit us January next year. He is computer illiterate so We can not send anything by e-mail. Will I still can go to the online application process with 1 stat declaration and others upload later during the process ?

* I would get another 888 to have a valid application complete within 28 days of payment. Then upload Fathers later.


----------



## Annasti572 (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank you....


----------



## Annasti572 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi Ampk.
What is the 4 written questions about relationship ?
Are they :
1. History of Relationship.
2. Nature of The Household
3. Social Context of the Relationship 
4. Nature of Commitment to each other ??

Please help.

Many thanks.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

That's them.


----------



## ALTAF_89 (Nov 7, 2016)

I am in the first stage Could any body help me that which form i need to submit please and which stage i need ilets


----------



## Merlin (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi there,

My partner and I are completing his sponsor 40sp form online for the 820 onshore partner visa.

We have a question regarding "_sponsor's visited countries over past 10 years_" - the sponsor has traveled extensively especially between 2009-2011. He hasn't kept a record of his travels or any booking plus his around the world travel wasn't always neatly recorded in his passport (some countries have an entry stamp and other don't as he would be gotten a boat between some islands etc). We reflected as accurately as we could the information which is legible in his passport. In practice, there may be some gaps although I am sure if anyone really wanted to check his travel history would be reflected in some database.

Can anyone advise whether we are overthinking this or if anyone had any experience or trouble with this in their application? What would be the best way to proceed - perhaps write a cover note to state that we have reflected the information to the best of our knowledge and ability?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

"perhaps write a cover note to state that we have reflected the information to the best of our knowledge and ability?"

Yes, good plan.


----------



## Merlin (Nov 21, 2016)

Thank you AMPK. 

Are you able to advise if the cover letter is to be best uploaded to sponsor's Immi account or Applicant's Immi account?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

We uploaded to applicants account, we also listed other things we had to guess a bit or not 100% sure on the cover letter - we called it "Notes for Case Officer"


----------



## Merlin (Nov 21, 2016)

That makes sense - thank you. We will do just that.

One last question (apologies if it a little dumb). Sponsor's 40SP from has now been submitted on his Immi account, in the course of submission my application (47SP) TRN was supplied. Do we have to link/import the form to my Immi account or is that considered to be linked now?

If further action is required, could you please elaborate regarding the steps? I tried to import the application in my Immi account and got an error message.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Is done, if sponsor uploads a document in their account, you will see it appears in applicants account (but not other way around).


----------



## ALTAF_89 (Nov 7, 2016)

I new one you can't believe me today i make an account in immi thank you i am follow you please i need your guidnes


----------



## asimkhan_51 (Aug 4, 2017)

ampk said:


> "perhaps write a cover note to state that we have reflected the information to the best of our knowledge and ability?"
> 
> Yes, good plan.


Hi ,

I am an Australian PR, based in Melbourne. I recently got married and my wife is in Pakistan. We are starting process for dependent visa for partner (category 309).

Applicant (my wife) has filled her application completely, and submitted her application. As we can see, right from we begin filling applicant form for 309, TRN no starting with E******* appears on top.

using this TRN no of my wife application, i started to fill form 40sp (sponsor form for dependant partner). I entered the TRN no i got from my wife application, entered my passport details, grant details etc, all correctly, and i see below error :

AN ERROR HAS OCCURED.
THE RELATED APPLICATION DETAILS PROVIDED CANNOT BE VERIFIED, CHECK THE DETAILS AND AMEND IF NECESSARY. APPLICANT WILL NOT BE ABLE TO CONTINUE AND SHOULD REVIEW ELIGIBILITY INFORMATION ON OUR WEBSITE.

This concerns me immensely. i have accurately entered all the information that i have and i encountered this. As my partner application , fees and documents already been submitted.

Any helps, pointer will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

asimkhan_51 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am an Australian PR, based in Melbourne. I recently got married and my wife is in Pakistan. We are starting process for dependent visa for partner (category 309).
> 
> ...


Have you paid the $7,000 fee yet?


----------



## asimkhan_51 (Aug 4, 2017)

ampk said:


> Have you paid the $7,000 fee yet?


Yes I have paid AUD7000 plus AUD68.60 as surcharge on card


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Are you using 2 immiacounts? (one each)


----------



## asimkhan_51 (Aug 4, 2017)

ampk said:


> Are you using 2 immiacounts? (one each)


Yes
what will be the issue?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Can be a glitch in the DIBP system, it is common.

Try on your partners account - click on her name at the top.

It should be a drop down box with your name in it.

Then click on your name and you should be able to continue your sponsorship form.


----------



## asimkhan_51 (Aug 4, 2017)

ampk said:


> Can be a glitch in the DIBP system, it is common.
> 
> Try on your partners account - click on her name at the top.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I will try ...as now my internet having problem... I will update you if something comes up positive.


----------



## asimkhan_51 (Aug 4, 2017)

asimkhan_51 said:


> Thank you very much. I will try ...as now my internet having problem... I will update you if something comes up positive.


Still not working... What could be the issues? I have seen many people asked the same question but no one get the answer.
Please help.
Thanks


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Can only suggest to check the applicant details of your names, passport and other details she put for you - double check the o0O common mistake.

If not there is a number we called and someone at DIBP helped talk us through our problem (she expected that I knew my partners account details including password).


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

asimkhan_51 said:


> Still not working... What could be the issues? I have seen many people asked the same question but no one get the answer.
> Please help.
> Thanks


Have you logged into the applicants account and checked there are no issues there that might stop the linking.
Check the status of that application.

I've seen the problem before, when the applicant account had an issue that needed resolving.


----------



## asimkhan_51 (Aug 4, 2017)

JandE said:


> Have you logged into the applicants account and checked there are no issues there that might stop the linking.
> Check the status of that application.
> 
> I've seen the problem before, when the applicant account had an issue that needed resolving.


What could be the possible error in applicant (my wife) account? how to check the status. As We already submitted her application as a primary applicant plus Visa fee and documents. and we got acknowledgment letter as well as asking for Bio metric. but while filling my application (as a spnosor) i am not able to proceed after page5,


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

asimkhan_51 said:


> What could be the possible error in applicant (my wife) account? how to check the status. As We already submitted her application as a primary applicant plus Visa fee and documents. and we got acknowledgment letter as well as asking for Bio metric. but while filling my application (as a spnosor) i am not able to proceed after page5,


Definitely time to ring them for help.


----------



## hollymolly (Nov 13, 2017)

What can you do if you are on a student visa and about to apply for a partner visa but realise that for your LAST visa you have entered the wrong travel dates (countries visited in past 10 years) which you only realise now that you have done so much more research for the partner visa. 

I am afraid that it will raise a flag and mark me as a liar when it was just a mistake. Can you write in your notes to the Case Officer that the dates of countries visited in the last 10 days on your partner visa application differ from the dates on your new application?

I want to do the right thing!


----------



## David_ (Sep 12, 2017)

Engaus - I see in your case you must have submitted a 'ready' or completed application with all the documents including Police clearance and medicals at the same time you lodged your partner visa aye?


----------



## rimsky215 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hello asimkhan_51! Hope you managed to solve your problem? I'm planning to apply for a 309 visa soon (my husband is an Australian citizen who will sponsor). I was wondering if you had to get a police check certificate for your wife?


----------



## aaronclimbs (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi rimsky215,

I am sponsoring my wife (Japanese with a 309 visa). we applied at the start of July 2017 and 2 weesk ago was requested to submit police certificates for both of us from the Australian Police and the Japanese Police (We have both lived in Australia and Japan for longer than 12 months in the past).

Aaron


----------

